# Smithville Weekend



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

We left thursday for the property. We had a great time.
For the 4th we were going to see the local fireworks display put decided to BBQ instead. We don't have any kids otherwise we would've gone. We still managed to see some fireworks in the distance.
The Fire Station of Smithville put off some that we can see from the property. I like our place because its on a nice elevated hill. 310 feet above sea level.

During our stay I saw two nice bucks one yearling and one that was around 2 or 3 years old.
I saw around six doe total. Sorry no pictures of them. All were seen on the four wheeler.

In the mornings I took a long walk down the street by myself. Hubby was still snoring away so I didn't bother to wake him. I just whispered in his ear going on a photo hunt. He mumbled something and went back to sleep. I took my phone just in case something happened. My only concern around there is rattle snakes. I did see a Tx Rat Snake though. Harmless.
Then I almost stepped on one that looked like a garter snake. I'm telling you I've seen my share of snakes this year. They really don't scare me anymore.

We took our horses. They love the green pasture and the horses next door.

The new/used ATV had to be my highlight of fun.
This is my first time on a ATV by myself.
Hubby taught me how to shift gears so I learned pretty quick on it.
Man that thing can fly! 
Hope you enjoy the photos.

This first one is little dark. Lighting was tough being nightfall and a storm was coming in quickly.









Over looking the property. Notice I cut the grass real short? No snakes around my RV.









Saturday morning walk:

Ok, this cute little bunny was having fun running all around. I came to a dead halt just watching him for about 10 minutes or so. I think its a baby jack.


Check out this prego. She looks like she's going to drop any minute now.



I thought about James and that big tree in the cemetery. This is the same tree that is in my avatar.
I couldn't even get all of it in the picture its so big.
If I do the road and barbed wire fence distracts it.


Ok, Arlon here you go!









I still need to crop this one. The trailer is messing up the picture. But here it is anyway.










This one is my favorite. Isn't it cool?


Working on my Sunsets, James!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks like you had a great holiday weekend Sandy and some very fine photos. It must be nice having a place out in the country where you can retreat away from the big city. I want to see more of that tree too. It might be a good candidate for a stitch
Great work. James


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are pretty!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

nice captures Sandy. I really like the spiders web....reminds me of my favorite childhood movie charlottes web...can you PS "Some Pig" in there....lol anyway I enjoyed your shots.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

James,
This is kind of what I was talking about. The road and fence messing it up. Also it's over exposed a little.









But you should see the one across the street. This thing is a mammouth. I think what happened to this one also is lightening hit it and it came back to life. This tree across the street is layed over with the roots going everywhere. Its kinda of spooky. Vines are all over it so its hard to determine what it is. I'm going back in a couple of weeks to get more of this one.
I bet these trees are 200 years old.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

is that by bastrop


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It sure is.


The Machine said:


> is that by bastrop


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice pictures, i like the grasshopper and the last sunset. rs


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super nice pics


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great photos. I like the sunset and the hopper.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

You think I should zap out the grass stem on the left of this picture or leave it?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

zap it, nice very nice


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's a couple of my horses. They didn't want to come back home either.










When you don't have fingers to scratch a itch this is what you do.



This is neat how the water from the barrel was suspended.
I didn't even realize what I was capturing. Pretty cool huh.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice SANDYB. love the area and the pics.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, hey there, Kim. We talked to Nolan yesterday. He is doing fine. He's always offering anything that will help us.
We can't ask for a better neighbor.
He watches out for our place and when he is gone we watch out for his.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The spider web and sunrise are really spectacular.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Pocketfisherman. Actually it's a sunset. Here's one more from the same evening.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what a sunset


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Just a couple more.


----------

